# Snails...good, bad, or indifferent?



## DL Lawrence (Jul 31, 2012)

So- I'm cycling my new 55g freshwater planted tank, and have discovered a couple of small snails that apparently have snuck in with some of the plants. What's the deal on these guys? Good? Bad? Will they take over? Is there any benefit to the environment with them? Should I get rid of them? Thanks in advance for all advice and opinions from you experienced aquarists.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pond snails are almost impossible to avoid with live plants. I'll tell you from experience that they will repopulate and repopulate quickly. My suggestions is to get some assassin snails which will keep those snails under control. Also when you get and feed your fish keep it on the smaller side. Those snails thrive in overfed tanks.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i have an apple snail and have had no problems....then i find this tiny snails that got in on a plant and has been munching them all so hes now living in a shot glass. till i can find out what he is!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

DL Lawrence said:


> So- I'm cycling my new 55g freshwater planted tank, and have discovered a couple of small snails that apparently have snuck in with some of the plants. What's the deal on these guys? Good? Bad? Will they take over? Is there any benefit to the environment with them? Should I get rid of them? Thanks in advance for all advice and opinions from you experienced aquarists.


Hello DL...

I keep Ramshorn snails in all my tanks. They'll keep the algae under control and remove all dead or decaying fish and plant material in the tank. I have no visible algae in my planted tanks and if a small fish dies, I don't need to try to net it, because the snails will remove it in a few hours. 

They are very fast breeders, but I've found if I don't over feed my fish, the snail numbers stay very low.

In my opinion, they're a great addition to an aquarium. 

B


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

BBradbury said:


> They are very fast breeders, but I've found if I don't over feed my fish, the snail numbers stay very low.
> 
> In my opinion, they're a great addition to an aquarium.


+1

I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## DL Lawrence (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmmm....so can you go to the LFS, and ask them for Ramshorn snails? Will they sell them?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

DL Lawrence said:


> Hmmm....so can you go to the LFS, and ask them for Ramshorn snails? Will they sell them?


probably

but why pay for something that will come with the plants anyway? *old dude

I agree with the comments above and my observations I always get a snail bloom after a few months with new aquariums. Then a year later there are only a few left. So I do basically nothing.

my .02


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Malaysian Trumpet Snails will burrow into your substrate and help aerate it. They also eat algae and decaying plants. Ramshorns will eat algae and decaying plants as well.

They can over populate a tank very quickly... even with under feeding and thinning out the herd weekly to feed my Assassin snails in the other tank, I still have a ton of Malaysian Trumpet Snails. If you find you are getting to many, you can make a snail trap by inverting the top of a water bottle and putting some zucchini inside. They can climb in but can't manage to get back out. Do this for a few days to think out the population.

I wouldn't pay for Ramshorn or any other pest snail... most places will gladly give pest snails away for free.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> probably
> 
> but why pay for something that will come with the plants anyway? *old dude
> 
> ...


Hello bob...

Haven't seen your posts for some time. Apologies to everyone for being just a bit off this particular topic. I took your idea of a "No Water Change Tank" and now have several. The key was emersing Chinese evergreen in the tank. The plant thrives on all forms of nitrogen produced by the fish and maintains pure water conditions for both the fish and plants.

Thanks for the idea!

On this topic, the "Ramshorn" will thrive in tank water with higher phosphates, from flaked fish foods. They'll also clean up algae, uneaten fish foods, and dead and decaying plants and fish. I've never known them to damage any healthy plants.

Overfeeding is the number one cause for overpopulation. So, feed just a bit a couple of times a week and your snail population will be just right.

If you want other tank spieces to control your snails, then Clown Loaches, Bettas, Crayfish, most Gouramis and Apple snails will help.

B


----------

